# My Black Supra TT... Soon To Under Go A Lot Of Work



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Haven't be very active on here of late so thought I'd share some pics of one of my cars now I've given it a good going over. Unfortunately I haven't got any during pics as didn't really think about documenting it until I'd finished lol. But here are some pics:
































































Further to this in the new year the car will be under going a lot of work including a full bare metal respray and engine work taking it to around 700-800BHP, it's currently running just over 400BHP.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Sweet :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I love these supras.. 

full bare metal respray would be a good time to blend in those bumpers and sideskirts ect for a smooth look


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> I love these supras..
> 
> full bare metal respray would be a good time to blend in those bumpers and sideskirts ect for a smooth look


Are you a mind reader


----------



## cossienuts (Oct 14, 2008)

prob with belnding is what your intention for the car is? my skyline has blended in parts its a nitemare but then i use my for fast road and drifting ...tyre delams are not kind to my skirts lol


----------



## *rob* (Apr 7, 2012)

That's a beauty!

Auto or manual


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

cossienuts said:


> prob with belnding is what your intention for the car is? my skyline has blended in parts its a nitemare but then i use my for fast road and drifting ...tyre delams are not kind to my skirts lol


The skirts won't be blended into the body, but the spats (the parts on the rear quarters) will be as they won't affect practical use


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Stunning motor mate, enjoy the power. What colour are you going for?


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

President Swirl said:


> Stunning motor mate, enjoy the power. What colour are you going for?


Cheers!

It's staying black but not sure whether to stay with the stock black or go for a deeper black, currently in the middle of searching for a nice deep solid black


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

*rob* said:


> That's a beauty!
> 
> Auto or manual


Auto and will be going for a built auto for the power as I love how it drives, if I don't like it when all is done however, I do have the 6 speed box sat in my garage


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

awesome motor :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice motor you've got there mate :thumb:


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Looks a pure Animal that! Enjoy!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

ajlittler said:


> Cheers!
> 
> It's staying black but not sure whether to stay with the stock black or go for a deeper black, currently in the middle of searching for a nice deep solid black


The Aston Martin flat black is stunning..

or if you were after metallic, the Porsche Basalt Black is lovely.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

very nice that. Just realised the plate spells you surname?


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm more interested in the modifications to get it from 400 to 700bhp. Going to keep us posted? 

sent from my Samsung GT-I9100 via tapacrap


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> The Aston Martin flat black is stunning..
> 
> or if you were after metallic, the Porsche Basalt Black is lovely.


That porsche colour is very nice!



Mehan said:


> very nice that. Just realised the plate spells you surname?


Correct 



AdnanKhan said:


> I'm more interested in the modifications to get it from 400 to 700bhp. Going to keep us posted?
> 
> sent from my Samsung GT-I9100 via tapacrap


Give me a few minutes and I'll post up the engine spec


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

*Engine Build Spec*

Block:
Mahle 87mm Pistons
BC Pro Series Rods
ACL Race Bearings
ARP Main Studs 
Polished Crankshaft
Titan Billet Main Caps

Head:
Full Refresh using stock components
Reshim
New Stem Seals
New Cam Seals
Port and Polish
264/264 cams

Turbo/Induction:
Precision 6766 dual ball bearing turbo, divided 1.0a/r housing
HKS divided manifold
4" turbo back HKS titanium exhaust system
4" SRD front mount intercooler

ECU:
Syvecs S6

Have probably missed a few details out but that's the overall


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

DesertDog said:


> Impressive!


Cheers!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Always loved these looks great !


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect black car


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Cheers guys


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

i like that and you done a great job


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning car, absolutely love that shape supra. Blending will suit it even more, refreshing it slightly. yourva lucky lucky boy


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

Honda Night Hawk Black. Deep reflections with a discreet blue fleck


----------



## Littler (Nov 8, 2010)

Cheers for the comments guys 

Will have a look at that night hawk black!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Lovely car.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice car mate:thumb:


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice.Seeing a lot of these about lately.


----------



## denobd (Apr 14, 2012)

that is one bad ass supra.


----------

